# The best jrpg of this gen is coming over to NA!



## Imperial Impact (Dec 2, 2011)

http://www.siliconera.com/2011/12/0...will-release-in-u-s-exclusively-via-gamestop/

Aw year!


----------



## Milo (Dec 2, 2011)

I played the original one in spanish... that's all they had :l

well I'll check it out


----------



## SirRob (Dec 2, 2011)

This won't sell well.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 2, 2011)

SirRob said:


> This won't sell well.


That's funny, Xenoblade Chronicles is not a Tales of game.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 2, 2011)

Can you quit bringing that in to every thread, PI?


----------



## Aidy (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh, this. I forgot that existed, you know, with it being released literally everywhere but North America. For once.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 2, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> That's funny, Xenoblade Chronicles is not a Tales of game.


It's also not an FPS. à²¤_à²¤


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 2, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> Can you quit bringing that in to every thread, PI?


Oh hey, I remember you. :>

And I don't bring it up on_ EVERY _topic.


Aidy70060 said:


> Oh, this. I forgot that existed, you know, with it being released literally everywhere but North America. For once.


Along with The Last Story and Pandora's Tower.


----------



## Folgrimeo (Dec 2, 2011)

Holy crap yes. Here's a link with the word "official" in it if you need reassurance.

But I'm worried, if it's only going to be sold in Gamestop and direct through Nintendo... I mean, there's OTHER places people usually pick up games from. Like Amazon.com. Aren't they severely limiting themselves? It'd suck if it took all this time to get the game over here and then no one knows it was released. Of course, I'd also hate it if Nintendo later went "see, the game didn't sell well, that's what we get for listening to fans. Here, have some more Mario Kart." Personally, I mean, who knows, maybe they held back so that it wouldn't get overshadowed by Zelda Skyward Sword and Elder Scrolls Skyrim and the 50 other "10/10!" games released late this year. I still hate NoA for the debacle over Mother 3, but better late than never.

My interest in the game hasn't waned just because its release was delayed. I've been through the N64 years waiting for Rare, I know what a delay feels like. I'm just glad to be playing the game at all, and thank goodness finally a Wii game that I'm interested in playing. So I'll still snag it.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 3, 2011)

Yeah, I was about to post that link folg.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 3, 2011)

So the pre-order item is a red wiimote +?


----------



## HeroHoxha (Dec 4, 2011)

In all honesty, I view this coming out for the Wii as a total loss. The system is mostly dead in my opinion. It had a good run, don't me wrong, but it's so underpowered and there's a serious lack of continued support for it. Maybe if this game was coming out earlier than it is in America, then I'd be all over it. But I'm currently engaged in Skyward Sword, and then I'll probably be obsessed with Skyrim around Christmas time, not to mention the 3ds is finally picking up steam.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 5, 2011)

I think they should have released it sooner...but they missed that deadline, so they might as well target the "Summer Lull" in 2012. If they released it around now, it'd get ignored because everyone's too busy with Skyrim, Modern Warfare 3, Skyward Sword, and Mario Land 3DS to notice a game without brand name recognition to help it sell.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Dec 5, 2011)

Don't think I've heard of it...Doesn't look that interesting. Oh well.


----------



## Heimdal (Dec 5, 2011)

"Best jrpg of this gen" is such a low bar. I can't stand modern jrpgs. I'll keep an eye out for it tho. I'm up for being surprised.


----------



## Aden (Dec 5, 2011)

If it is better than Lost Odyssey I may actually check it out


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 5, 2011)

Saw some Vids of it after catching a stub on Xenosaga's Wiki article. It's okay, wouldn't say "OMFG -cums- BEST RPG EVAR!!!".


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 5, 2011)

I wouldn't, even though it'd be worth it for the soundtrack.


----------



## HeroHoxha (Dec 8, 2011)

Supposedly the size of the ingame world is about the size of the Japanese Archipelago.


I am impressed....


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 8, 2011)

HeroHoxha said:


> Supposedly the size of the ingame world is about the size of the Japanese Archipelago.
> 
> 
> I am impressed....




I'd be more impressed if the in-game world is actually used and not full of empty space or randomly-generated terrain.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 4, 2012)

Three more months...


----------



## Zydala (Jan 4, 2012)

Might hijack my sister's Wii for this. I've wanted to play all the cool RPGs that have come out on it (Last Story, Pandora's Tower, etc) and maybe if I support this game they'll give me a flippin' chance at the rest :\


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't know what OP's going on about.

Cooking Mama has been available for years now.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 5, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> I don't know what OP's going on about.
> 
> Cooking Mama has been available for years now.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 5, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> I don't know what OP's going on about.
> 
> Cooking Mama has been available for years now.


This JRPG is wonderful. Better than mama.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 18, 2012)

New trailer

also official site


----------



## Ibuuyk (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm still waiting for my English FF X Int & FF X-2 Int + Last Mission :c


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 1, 2012)

29 more days!


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 1, 2012)

>JRPG
>good

choose one


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 1, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> >JRPG
> >good
> 
> choose one


said the babyfur


----------



## Tybis (Apr 1, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> said the babyfur


Said the necroposter.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 1, 2012)

Tybis said:


> Said the necroposter.



lol, my necro isn't even -that- old


----------



## veeno (Apr 1, 2012)

I am slihghtly exited.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm kinda feeling more entered than exited about this.


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 1, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> said the babyfur



indeed


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 2, 2012)

Xenoblade is coming out THIS coming Thursday.



Ikrit said:


> indeed



Gross.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 4, 2012)

The game comes out tomorrow and nobody is hyped but me.

This just simply means FAF is terrible.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 4, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> The game comes out tomorrow and nobody is hyped but me.
> 
> This just simply means FAF is terrible.


Did you just figure that out..?


----------



## Xenke (Apr 4, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> The game comes out tomorrow and nobody is hyped but me.
> 
> This just simply means FAF is terrible.



FAF has been terrible since June 15, 2009.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 4, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Did you just figure that out..?



No I just like saying it.

It makes me feel good inside.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 4, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> The game comes out tomorrow and nobody is hyped but me.
> 
> This just simply means FAF is terrible.



I'm hyped - I'm just not going to immediately get it until I can get it away from Gamestop and replace a few broken parts on my Wii.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 4, 2012)

Digitalpotato said:


> until I can get it away from Gamestop.



Yeah, Good luck with that.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 4, 2012)

That's why we go to amazon.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 4, 2012)

Why don't you buy it through nintendo's website?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey FAF
















You salty yet?


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 5, 2012)

the genre has disappointed me so much over the years, "best jrpg of this generation" still sounds more like an insult to me than praising it >__>
but this game does seem to make a lot of things right where other jrpgs have failed. its been out here in europe for a while now but i wasnt really interested. since the wii is close to its end now maybe i should take a closer look :T


----------



## SirRob (Apr 5, 2012)

Guess what I'm doing tomorrow!!

Playing Pokemon.

Also, I hope that white stuff isn't what I think of is, Impact.


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 5, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> Hey FAF
> 
> You salty yet?



nope

looks like another generic JRPG


----------



## veeno (Apr 5, 2012)

I am so fruking exited to get this game.

I could just dance.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Apr 6, 2012)

What? Are you kidding me???!! The best JRPG in a Furry forums is "Solatorobo", only because it has Furry characters.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 6, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> I should take a closer look :T


Yes, You should!



SirRob said:


> Guess what I'm doing tomorrow!!


Being terribad and gay like always?



SirRob said:


> Playing Pokemon.











SirRob said:


> Also, I hope that white stuff isn't what I think of is, Impact.


What kind of guy slaps his dick while standing up?



Ikrit said:


> nope
> 
> looks like another generic JRPG


Looks like the babyfur got so salty he made an "accident" in his diapers and nobody is going to clean him up.



veeno said:


> I am so fruking exited to get this game.
> 
> I could just dance.


*excited



DarrylWolf said:


> What? Are you kidding me???!! The best JRPG in a Furry forums is "Solatorobo", only because it has Furry characters.


That's kinda sad...


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 6, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> Looks like the babyfur got so salty he made an "accident" in his diapers and nobody is going to clean him up.


you appear to be....butthurt...that i insulted your waifu


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 6, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> you appear to be....butthurt...that i insulted your waifu



wat.


----------

